# Why this site honestly blows



## Skeans (Jun 27, 2017)

I have nothing against most of the honest people from the industry here but what the heck is this place? An arborist by what I was taught was a climber or a guy that went up in a bucket, a faller or cutter is what you expect they made a living cutting or falling timber. Now the rest of this site is a bunch of firewood hacks or wood roaches that shouldn't own or have saws I my opinion if they can't figure out what size they need or this or that hell all they need is a sawzall that's it. Sorry for this rant just going off the main page this place needs redirected thank you.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Del_ (Jun 27, 2017)

Wipe your chin!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 27, 2017)

Del_ said:


> Wipe your chin!


Damn Del I'm gonna have to like your post lol


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 27, 2017)

There is a small "X" on the upper right corner of your screen that will eliminate the problem for you. And for heaven's sake, learn some freaking punctuation.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 27, 2017)

Skeans said:


> I have nothing against most of the honest people from the industry here but what the heck is this place? An arborist by what I was taught was a climber or a guy that went up in a bucket, a faller or cutter is what you expect they made a living cutting or falling timber. Now the rest of this site is a bunch of firewood hacks or wood roaches that shouldn't own or have saws I my opinion if they can't figure out what size they need or this or that hell all they need is a sawzall that's it. Sorry for this rant just going off the main page this place needs redirected thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 
There's the door.


----------



## Hddnis (Jun 27, 2017)

I like seeing all the newbs, hacks, saw zealots, arm chair Paul Bunyans, and wood scroungers.

Sometimes they remind me not to do stupid stuff, sometimes I just get a laugh, every now and again I find they are lazy and I steal their good ideas for saving effort!


----------



## ArtB (Jun 28, 2017)

buzz sawyer said:


> There is a small "X" on the upper right corner of your screen that will eliminate the problem for you. And for heaven's sake, learn some freaking punctuation.




Betcha it were tiped wit all thumbs, re. : _Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk_


----------



## Little Al (Jun 28, 2017)

Skeans said:


> I have nothing against most of the honest people from the industry here but what the heck is this place? An arborist by what I was taught was a climber or a guy that went up in a bucket, a faller or cutter is what you expect they made a living cutting or falling timber. Now the rest of this site is a bunch of firewood hacks or wood roaches that shouldn't own or have saws I my opinion if they can't figure out what size they need or this or that hell all they need is a sawzall that's it. Sorry for this rant just going off the main page this place needs redirected thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You have every right to your opinion & rant, but my opinion is you are being a bit harsh, every one has to start somewhere/time & at least if they are on here asking what you consider dumb questions if they act on the advice it shows they are possibly trying to gain knowledge it is somewhat similar on most forums if it offends you don't click on the post I just read what I consider is worth reading Take a deep breath Have a beer/coffee & chill, lifes to short & full of much more serious problems than getting orbital over post on this forum.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey, the fallers pissing in every corner of their logging area scarred me faw life. So I don't bother wasting their time and leave 'em to it. It don't seem to matter to them I've watched nearly all episodes of axemen. I mean, like, whatever, their loss.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm surprised this hasn't been deleted yet. When I was speaking anarchy a few years ago I was given some stern warnings. Skeans for the most part you are right. You have to think of it as more of entertainment. The other site worth looking at is so Kumbaya it makes me a little sick although they do have some good info over there is you break something. Now if you want to fall a tree on that site you better know how to bore cut because that's about all they got. I kind of gave up on all internet related logging stuff. That's why it's just entertainment at this point for me.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 28, 2017)

speaking of bore cutting... 

chaired one thursday, and had one tear the strap out yesterday....

So far them might be the only 2 I've bore cut this year.


----------



## Hddnis (Jun 28, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> speaking of bore cutting...
> 
> chaired one thursday, and had one tear the strap out yesterday....
> 
> So far them might be the only 2 I've bore cut this year.




I bore cut one a couple weeks ago. Leaning DF with a twist to it, not real tall, big heavy top, nothing fancy needed as it was leaning where it needed to go anyway. I had a hinky feeling about it chairing so I thought "Hey, this might be one time a bore cut would work." so I did it. Faced it up, bored it, snipped the trigger. Down she went and then split wide open when it hit the ground. Never seen one do that exactly, so much wind shear in that one that it was like a bundle of bamboo!

Oh well, limbed her up and she went on the firewood load. Somebodys getting spoiled with such an easy splitting log full of sap.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 28, 2017)

Bore cut an 18" leaning ash on a hillside the other day. No problem, no chair, went right where I wanted it. I'm pretty sure it would have chaired had I not done a BC.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 28, 2017)

I can say I'm not an arborist. I do cut plenty of trees from the cab of a machine though.

It'd be nice to be able to chat with more like minded folks, I'd venture to guess easily 50% of the people on here have never run logging equipment beyond a chainsaw.

I joke with my brother that the forums are full of chainsaw polishers. Internet "experts" that arent actually experts. Most of the experts are busy working vs playing on the interwebs.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 28, 2017)

Chainsaw polishers ? Never heard of such a thing .


----------



## madhatte (Jun 28, 2017)

Ehh, this place is 15 or so years of the best minds on the web on these subjects interspersed with a bunch of not-so-great minds. It just takes a little effort to weed out the chaff. Worth it, I say. It's not like there are too many similar resources out there.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 28, 2017)

Skeans said:


> . Now the rest of this site is a bunch of firewood hacks or wood roaches that shouldn't own or have saws I my opinion
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


And I bet you think only Police should have guns.........


----------



## president (Jun 28, 2017)

Little Al said:


> You have every right to your opinion & rant, but my opinion is you are being a bit harsh, every one has to start somewhere/time & at least if they are on here asking what you consider dumb questions if they act on the advice it shows they are possibly trying to gain knowledge it is somewhat similar on most forums if it offends you don't click on the post I just read what I consider is worth reading Take a deep breath Have a beer/coffee & chill, lifes to short & full of much more serious problems than getting orbital over post on this forum.


T1


----------



## madhatte (Jun 28, 2017)

Also: are all of you non-regulars F&L lurkers, or do you see the title on the front page? Just curious, because I never look at the front page.


----------



## motor head (Jun 28, 2017)

Why does my saw keep running out of oil?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 28, 2017)

You use oil? What brand?


----------



## motor head (Jun 28, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> You use oil? What brand?


Here we go


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 28, 2017)

motor head said:


> Why does my saw keep running out of oil?


How often do you change it ? If leave it in too long it will burn oil .


----------



## JTM (Jun 28, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> You use oil? What brand?


I make my own. Two parts bacon drippings and one part mineral spirits.


----------



## motor head (Jun 28, 2017)

JTM said:


> I make my own. Two parts bacon drippings and one part mineral spirits.


Mmmm Bacon


----------



## bitzer (Jun 28, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Also: are all of you non-regulars F&L lurkers, or do you see the title on the front page? Just curious, because I never look at the front page.


. 
I always wonder the same thing when they start coming out of the woodwork on these threads.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 28, 2017)

When I first joined I realized after a short time I was witnessing the end of era on here. Maybe a year or two after I joined many of the guys on here who actually cut timber for a living were not coming back more and more and eventually just went away. Then a few years after that the site got hacked bad and even more guys left. Then the few who stayed around got pushed around by mods who had more power then they needed and even more guys left. Basically it's a skeleton crew now with those in the know. Reading about what those first guys talked about and pictures they posted really got me fired up to get the balls to quit what I was doing and make a go at logging on my own. Best thing I ever did. Really. Even my worst days are 100 times better then what I was doing. The feeling has left this site now. It just slowly trickled away with the old timers and the present timber fallers and loggers. I doubt it will ever get that back. Maybe I see it in a more rose colored light because I was kind of awed by these guys when I first started reading. The pictures of huge, tall timber. The stories. I've always been interested in the woods and what goes on there. Ever since I was a kid. I feel like I saw the high water mark here just before it receded. I suppose it would help if I posted more but I can't find the time now with my kids in sports and activities. It usually takes one or two guys to get the train moving again. It's hard to keep it moving.


----------



## rwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

Skeans said:


> I have nothing against most of the honest people from the industry here but what the heck is this place? An arborist by what I was taught was a climber or a guy that went up in a bucket, a faller or cutter is what you expect they made a living cutting or falling timber. Now the rest of this site is a bunch of firewood hacks or wood roaches that shouldn't own or have saws I my opinion if they can't figure out what size they need or this or that hell all they need is a sawzall that's it. Sorry for this rant just going off the main page this place needs redirected thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





bitzer said:


> When I first joined I realized after a short time I was witnessing the end of era on here. Maybe a year or two after I joined many of the guys on here who actually cut timber for a living were not coming back more and more and eventually just went away. Then a few years after that the site got hacked bad and even more guys left. Then the few who stayed around got pushed around by mods who had more power then they needed and even more guys left. Basically it's a skeleton crew now with those in the know. Reading about what those first guys talked about and pictures they posted really got me fired up to get the balls to quit what I was doing and make a go at logging on my own. Best thing I ever did. Really. Even my worst days are 100 times better then what I was doing. The feeling has left this site now. It just slowly trickled away with the old timers and the present timber fallers and loggers. I doubt it will ever get that back. Maybe I see it in a more rose colored light because I was kind of awed by these guys when I first started reading. The pictures of huge, tall timber. The stories. I've always been interested in the woods and what goes on there. Ever since I was a kid. I feel like I saw the high water mark here just before it receded. I suppose it would help if I posted more but I can't find the time now with my kids in sports and activities. It usually takes one or two guys to get the train moving again. It's hard to keep it moving.



Skeans,

As you likely know I am just a firewood hack trespassing over here, but nonetheless I too have questioned the name of this site versus most of the content. I doubt it started as a chainsaw site but I don't know. I don't know a thing about the inter-politics of the site, but otherwise Bitzer pretty much said what I was going to say so I will leave it there with respect to the lost of contributing pros. It seems to me that even the hobbyist component is being overshadowed by a growing interest in contentious and controversial topics. Pretty sad to witness.

Ron


----------



## madhatte (Jun 28, 2017)

I gotta admit, as a Forestry guy, the word "Arborist" in the name of this website kept me away for years. I finally got tired of all of my Google searches leading me here and gave in and investigated. That was the better part of a decade ago. I've seen several waves of posters come and go, not unlike other forums I've been a part of. What makes this one different is the depth of the knowledge of the legitimate experts. I'd hate to see that disappear.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2017)

There are plenty of double tapered items in the path, just step over them.
I hear ya Skeans.


----------



## Little Al (Jun 29, 2017)

motor head said:


> Why does my saw keep running out of oil?


"Cause you don't keep filling it up "Dumbo"  sorry I'm reverting to what I took some one to task for doing " Naughty"


----------



## Little Al (Jun 29, 2017)

JTM said:


> I make my own. Two parts bacon drippings and one part mineral spirits.


Add 1 part acetone & you'll think your saws turbocharged


----------



## ArtB (Jun 29, 2017)

_Add 1 part acetone_

Seriously? I thought it was best to add MEK, keeps the carb clean too.... 

Maybe try some H2O2 with the acetone...try it with an old saw first <G> 
whoops, hear the black helicopters now........


----------



## Gologit (Jun 29, 2017)

bitzer said:


> When I first joined I realized after a short time I was witnessing the end of era on here. Maybe a year or two after I joined many of the guys on here who actually cut timber for a living were not coming back more and more and eventually just went away. Then a few years after that the site got hacked bad and even more guys left. Then the few who stayed around got pushed around by mods who had more power then they needed and even more guys left. Basically it's a skeleton crew now with those in the know. Reading about what those first guys talked about and pictures they posted really got me fired up to get the balls to quit what I was doing and make a go at logging on my own. Best thing I ever did. Really. Even my worst days are 100 times better then what I was doing. The feeling has left this site now. It just slowly trickled away with the old timers and the present timber fallers and loggers. I doubt it will ever get that back. Maybe I see it in a more rose colored light because I was kind of awed by these guys when I first started reading. The pictures of huge, tall timber. The stories. I've always been interested in the woods and what goes on there. Ever since I was a kid. I feel like I saw the high water mark here just before it receded. I suppose it would help if I posted more but I can't find the time now with my kids in sports and activities. It usually takes one or two guys to get the train moving again. It's hard to keep it moving.



Well said.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 29, 2017)

72 year old "Retired" guy just left here ,worked 13 hours in the woods yesterday ,took today off because equipment was going to a different hill ,that the kind of stuff you guys like hearing ? I see this stuff every day ,a good percentage of my customers do this stuff for a living ,i hear lots of stories .


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 29, 2017)

bitzer said:


> When I first joined I realized after a short time I was witnessing the end of era on here. Maybe a year or two after I joined many of the guys on here who actually cut timber for a living were not coming back more and more and eventually just went away. Then a few years after that the site got hacked bad and even more guys left. Then the few who stayed around got pushed around by mods who had more power then they needed and even more guys left. Basically it's a skeleton crew now with those in the know. Reading about what those first guys talked about and pictures they posted really got me fired up to get the balls to quit what I was doing and make a go at logging on my own. Best thing I ever did. Really. Even my worst days are 100 times better then what I was doing. The feeling has left this site now. It just slowly trickled away with the old timers and the present timber fallers and loggers. I doubt it will ever get that back. Maybe I see it in a more rose colored light because I was kind of awed by these guys when I first started reading. The pictures of huge, tall timber. The stories. I've always been interested in the woods and what goes on there. Ever since I was a kid. I feel like I saw the high water mark here just before it receded. I suppose it would help if I posted more but I can't find the time now with my kids in sports and activities. It usually takes one or two guys to get the train moving again. It's hard to keep it moving.


 
I joined in Nov of 09 

You are dead ass right.....



madhatte said:


> Ehh, this place is 15 or so years of the best minds on the web on these subjects interspersed with a bunch of not-so-great minds. It just takes a little effort to weed out the chaff. Worth it, I say. It's not like there are too many similar resources out there.



Hey Nate !!!!!!


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 29, 2017)

Gologit said:


> Well said.


 
Sup Bob?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jun 29, 2017)

Firewood hack here. 

I come here to learn and to enjoy the camaraderie from like minded (mostly) people. I live on the jersey shore and I feel like my way of life and the way I do things/think is more in line with all you people here than the people I live around. I'm kind of a fish out of water where I live so coming here and interacting is pretty nice compared to dealing with most of those around me.

I operate a forklift and a dual EPJ at work so it's not like I sit in an office. 

I think there's something to be said for some of us who put in a hard day's work and then cut some trees and wood on top of that. 

Just the opinion of a firewood hack. What do I know?


----------



## sawfun (Jun 29, 2017)

I feel the frustration of the OP when someone asks. question that would have been easily answered if they took the time to Google it. When I joined 6 years ago I went through several dozen pages digesting, what seemed good, and throwing out the bad, info. If I ask a question on a forum it's because i could not find the info i was seeking on the subject. I value others time and strive to not ask what I can find for myself. While I live in the PNW, I am no logger but have used common sense, saws, and any other tool I needed to fall, cut, or trim trees for the last 39 years. Like with guns, most of my saws are just fun toys. I just like playing with machines and will pay them, and the jobs they were intended for with respect as they MAY actually be dangerous if operated stupidly, like with any other machinery.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 29, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Hey Nate !!!!!!



Sup Randy!


----------



## ArtB (Jun 29, 2017)

_easily answered if they took the time to Google it
_
If one even knows enough to know what to look for!

I do everything* DIY except major medical and dental, so look at a lot of different sites to learn stuff I did not even know existed. The few things am unable to do wife is able to take care of for me <>. 

This is one of the places that one can learn stuff one would not even know existed let alone how to look for it on the internet. 

Example: recent posts about bark inclusion on a Bradford pear - probably will never even see a Bradford pear and certainly would never do an internet search for such, but the propensity of bark inclusion on certain species was an interesting topic and added to overall knowledge base.

* building, plumbing, elect, car and appliance repair, logging, machinery repair, barbering, sewing, cooking, taxes, road building, etc. etc...... big excuse to collect all kinds of tools also....


----------



## Stowe Boy (Jun 30, 2017)

ArtB said:


> _easily answered if they took the time to Google it
> _
> If one even knows enough to know what to look for!
> 
> ...



Ugh. Missed that one. Now if the search works...might have some reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker (Jul 23, 2017)

I threatened a gopher with a stick once.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 23, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> I threatened a gopher with a stick once.


How did that turn out?

I was riding my mountain bike one morning in the woods when I came face to face with a bull coon. I stopped and he stopped. We slowly eyed each other up like an old west gun fight. Then we charged each other at the same time. I got him under my tire and he was fiercely trying to claw at me. I couldn't decide what to do next. If I let up pressure he would be on me like stink on ****. But I couldn't apply enough pressure to hurt him. Finally after much snarling I let out a huge growl and quickly backed off him. He retreated and then turned, ready to go again. You little bastard I thought. He's got some balls. There was no stick I could find or really any weapon of any kind and I was wearing only athletic shorts and a t-shirt. I made towards him again and he charged and I stopped and he stopped. Then I just went around him and he went the other way. Guess I pussied out at the end. He wanted it more.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 24, 2017)

I have a scar from a Chihuahuahua bite on my right ankle. The little bugger got me on the way to school one morning while I was riding my Schwin racer. I also have a scar from a turtle bite on my right index finger. Never try to pet a wild Arizona turtle.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jul 24, 2017)

bitzer said:


> How did that turn out?
> .



He let me live.


----------



## JTM (Jul 24, 2017)

See that bear in the tree? He didn't take to kindly having his picture taken.


----------

